# [PCW-R] Prozess: Google News droht das Aus



## Newsfeed (23 November 2006)

Dem Suchmaschinengigant bläst in Sachen Google News der Wind ins Gesicht. Zumindest in Europa. Die Proteste von Verlegern nehmen zu - was letztendlich beträchtliche Auswirkungen darauf haben könnte, welche Masse an Inhalten den End-Anwendern zum Durchsuchen via Suchmaschine zur Verfügung steht.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## technofreak (23 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Prozess: Google News droht das Aus*

ob die sich nicht damit selber in´s Knie  schiessen? 


> "Die Absicht scheint zu sein, dass sie bei Google aufgeführt werden, sie
> wollen aber auch, dass Google (Anmerk. d. Red.) einen Teil des Gewinns mit
> ihnen teilt."


das scheint wohl des Pudels Kern zu sein...


----------



## Heiko (23 November 2006)

*AW: [PCW-R] Prozess: Google News droht das Aus*



technofreak schrieb:


> ob die sich nicht damit selber in´s Knie  schiessen?
> 
> das scheint wohl des Pudels Kern zu sein...


Daran dachte ich auch grade.
Ohne Google gibts heute kaum noch Besucher, da geht kein Weg dran vorbei...


----------

